#ubuntu-au 2011-08-22
<hallowed> hey,
<hallowed> what is the easiest way to do the equivalent of 'remote desktop' with ubuntu?
<hallowed> via ssh...then how would one go about forwarding the gui?
<fabricator4> For a terminal session ssh
<hallowed> the whole gui
<hallowed> i remember it was X..something
<fabricator4> there's a remote desktop available... Never used it.
<hallowed> hmmm
<hallowed> remmina?
<fabricator4> Under system -> preferences there's settings for "remote desktop"
<hallowed> ok
<hallowed> do you know what protocol it uses
<head_victim> VNC from memory
<hallowed> ok, i was going to ssh then forward gui
<fabricator4> Looks like an old tute: http://www.howtoforge.com/configure-remote-access-to-your-ubuntu-desktop
<hallowed> be more secure wouldn't it...
<hallowed> righto, sounds simple enough
<hallowed> work from windows/mac?
<fabricator4> Don't know, but there's tutes on that too...
<hallowed> k
<head_victim> !vnc
<lubotu2> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<head_victim> That should do it ;)
<fabricator4> :-)
<hallowed> sounds nice
<fabricator4> System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications -> Remote Desktop
<head_victim> Yeah there's always HEAPS of documentation floating around. It's just a matter of finding the right set to follow.
<hallowed> so !VNC come with ubuntu or is a package i need to download?
<head_victim> It's all in the link. Most of it should already be there or easily installed with apt-get (or the software centre)
<hallowed> ok
<hallowed> how many og you guys installed gnome on natty?
<hallowed> much better!
<head_victim> I don't have natty installed anywhere. I have 10.04 on this pc and 11.10 on virtualbox installs
<hallowed> oh.....
<fabricator4> No, tried Debian for a while though.  Same problems as Unity, but looks pretty.
<head_victim> Yeah as many people that complain about Unity I've heard the same number complain about gnome-shell. The beauty of linux, you can choose what you like.
<hallowed> Unity is too clumsy
<hallowed> Yeah
<fabricator4> Let's just forget about 25 years OO GUI development and go with a dock...
<head_victim> I want a little more config in Unity, but I'm thinking 12.04 will be the one I really test out.
<hallowed> whens 12.04 due?
<head_victim> Worst case scenario, I move to LXDE
<fabricator4> 12.04 :-)
<head_victim> hallowed: April 2012 :)
<hallowed> isn't it still6 month releases
<fabricator4> 11.10 in October, then 12.04 in April
<hallowed> k
<fabricator4> Lxde is a bit minimal.  I like though...
<hallowed> what is lxde?
<hallowed> debian based?
<head_victim> !lxde
<head_victim> Awww it doesn't have that
<fabricator4> :-)  hahah
<head_victim> !lubuntu
<lubotu2> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<head_victim> It's another desktop environment, like gnome or kde.
<fabricator4> Tried Kde, null pointer crashes here...
<hallowed> ya
<fabricator4> <head_victim> you work shifts?
<hallowed>  so are guys part of the ubuntu australia mob or just into ubuntu?
<head_victim> Indeed I do.
<head_victim> hallowed: both :)
<fabricator4> both
<hallowed> ahha
<hallowed> i checked out some screenshots of lxde
<hallowed> looks nice
<hallowed> very clean
<head_victim> I found it for when I needed some P4s to work snapp
<head_victim> snappy*
<fabricator4> It is.  Xubuntu (Xde) isn't bad either
<hallowed> for lubuntu where its version is 11.04
<head_victim> I found very little performance difference between gnome and xfce
<hallowed> does that mean its built on ubuntu 11.04? just new GUI
<fabricator4> hallowed: correct
<head_victim> hallowed: it's all Ubuntu, just different GUIs
<head_victim> With varying feature sets.
<hallowed> but i can get gnome individually but it looks like lubunut only comes as lubuntu! lol
<head_victim> I actually spent 30 mins last night at work discussing translation with a guy at work. He couldn't understand how you could just go and fix something when you find it broken and everyone would have it fixed.
<hallowed> can i get the lxde package and just install?
<fabricator4> Hallowed: Yes
<hallowed> nice
<hallowed> looks like kde to me - hopefully it does run snappy!
<head_victim> hallowed: just type "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" into a terminal and you can then log into it when you next go to log into your computer
<hallowed> I might come to this channel more often!
<hallowed> good for learning
<head_victim> We're here to help
<fabricator4> http://sourceforge.net/projects/lxde/files/
<head_victim> And if we're not here, just try the mailing list
<hallowed> natty comes with IRC client ya?
<fabricator4> Yes, but I prefer Xchat
<head_victim> Yep, I personally use Xchat
<hallowed> i read ages ago that xchat on windoes i think was unsecure... ::
<fabricator4> Windows in unsecure :-)
<hallowed> :)
<hallowed> righto then
<fabricator4> People use adminstrative logins all the time.
<fabricator4> I believe Windows 7 addresses that.
<hallowed> oh no :0
<hallowed> all that *right clicking 'run as admin'*
<fabricator4> That's it :-)
<fabricator4> Took 'em 30 years to learn that.
<hallowed> winows was around b4 unix tho ya?
<hallowed> *windows
<fabricator4> No, But DOS was
<fabricator4> Those were the days...
<hallowed> u saying unix was around b4 dos?
<fabricator4> Actually, AT&T had things happening with a portable system in the 70's
<fabricator4> Heard of Kernigan and Ritchie?
<hallowed> no
<fabricator4> The Linus Torvolds of the 60/70s
<hallowed> ahha
<fabricator4> You can trace the origins of *nix all the way back to K & R
<hallowed> :o
<hallowed> where did dos originate then?
<fabricator4> Digital Research, sometime around 1970
<fabricator4> William Gates used to work for DResearch
<fabricator4> When IBM wanted a CP/M type OS for their PC, up he popped.  The rest, as they say, is history.
<fabricator4> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Kernighan
<hallowed> how long u used linux/unix?
<fabricator4> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dennis_Ritchie
<fabricator4> First used it in the early 90's
<hallowed> long time...
<fabricator4> Didn't use it at home until Ubuntu 8 something or other.
<hallowed> yeah thats what i first installed i think
<hallowed> but when i installed it it was old already!
<hallowed> one of the free discs canonical used to post out
<fabricator4> In the early 90's *nix only supported SCSI drive systems, so not suitable for home PCs
<hallowed> do you pronounce scsi as SCUZZI?
<fabricator4> Yep
<hallowed> ah ha
<fabricator4> Stands for.... ?
<hallowed> nope -.-
<fabricator4> Small Computer Systems Interface
<fabricator4> !scsi
<hallowed> nevder had a box with scuzzi
<hallowed> what is that exclamation mar mean?
<hallowed> everyone on here uses them?
<fabricator4> Trying to get the info bot to give a definition
<fabricator4> !SCSI
<hallowed> oh cool
<hallowed> does it work for anything?
<fabricator4> !ubuntu
<lubotu2> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<hallowed> OMG
<hallowed> !PC
<hallowed> not work
<fabricator4> !SSH
<lubotu2> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<hallowed> does it pull definitions out of database?
<fabricator4> Must do
<hallowed> !TCP
<hallowed> still not work
<fabricator4> !TCPIP
<fabricator4> Too basic.
<hallowed> ah
<fabricator4> !TCP/IP
<fabricator4> Nope
<hallowed> you heard of airstream
<hallowed> pretty cool
<fabricator4> No
<hallowed> huge wifi network
<hallowed> covers like a state
<hallowed> they link towns with directionals and stuff
<hallowed> pretty neat
<fabricator4> Cool
<hallowed> all users can go on the mini network
<hallowed> free of course once your on there
<fabricator4> Speed?
<hallowed> i think its just fast wifi
<hallowed> depends where you weer i guess
<fabricator4> Expensive to set up, cheap to run
<hallowed> yeah hey
<hallowed> always thought of making something similar
<hallowed> even just a really long point to point
<hallowed> free phone calls!
<fabricator4> this it? http://www.air-stream.org.au/
<hallowed> looks like it - i think there is spin offs in WA etc cos i remember seeing a map of coverage way out of perth
<hallowed> which state you in?
<fabricator4> Qld
<hallowed> wow
<hallowed> tropical
<hallowed> in wa here
<fabricator4> Raining and blowing a gale
<hallowed> ahh no
<hallowed> that cyclone way back must have been crazy
<fabricator4> That was up north
<fabricator4> I'm near Brisbane
<hallowed> ahah
<hallowed> oh well
<hallowed> i will come on here some time in the future
<fabricator4> Now worries, someone is always here (usually)
<hallowed> cya
<fabricator4> bye
<hallowed> hey folks
<hallowed> i am chasing a benchmark/stress test program for ubuntu
<hallowed> just overclocking an old mobo
<hallowed> and got the 1386 ubuntu disc ready...
<hallowed> *i386
<hallowed> i have never benchmarked using ubuntu - any ideas
<fabricator4> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/stress.1.html
<fabricator4> Might be an old reference.  I haven't done it either.
<head_victim> phronix have a bench test suite for linux from memory
<head_victim> Depends on what you want to test
<fabricator4> Most of my old machines, I try NOT to stress them too much :-)
<hallowed> cheers
<hallowed> the program "stress" sounds nice - just got the package
<fabricator4> Hey that's not a bad program for testing.  Might have a look myself.  CPU torture anyone?
<hallowed> we will see how hot it gets... :)
<head_victim> If it's just cpu I use burnP6 
<fabricator4> You can target different areas, CPU, Memory mallocs, io sync
<hallowed> yeah looks good
<hallowed> but how keep a check on temp & CPU usage?
<hallowed> or does it show that aswell?
<hallowed> in windows everst dows the trick
<hallowed> *everest
<fabricator4> No idea.  You might need to display temp separately.
<hallowed> any apps built into ubuntu? system properties perhaps...
<fabricator4> Not that I know of.  I use Gkrellm for system monitoring
<head_victim> lm-sensors
<head_victim> !sensors
<lubotu2> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<hallowed> thanks 
<head_victim> No worries, I'm just sitting here trying to work out how I can make google send me reminders about birthdays. Apparently it's not as easy as I thought.
<hallowed> :)
<hallowed> someone needs to call it a day...!
<Tonjevic> Yo
<Tonjevic> I was just wondering what this team does
<Tonjevic> hrm, well, having read some of your website, I guess I've answered my own question!
<Tonjevic> apologies for popping into the channel at such an early hour :)
#ubuntu-au 2011-08-23
<hallowed> hey folks
<hallowed> just wondering if anyone here has experience with a cluster?
<hallowed> thinking of using MPICH2 and natty and builidng a beast...
<hallowed> !MPI
<hallowed> has been doen with precious versions of ubuntu - any changes in natyy that would influence it?
<hallowed> *previous
<sagaci> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/192/detail/
<sagaci> I just added the l.u.c meeting for september, not sure if it was going to be rescued so I thought just to make that and then delete it if the old one comes back
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah I'm actually typing up an email to the mailing list
<head_victim> Email sent
<head_victim> Still waiting to hear about the drupal update on the website. Sent an update request to RT and haven't heard anything back.
<benonsoftware> The new link for the Doc Jam is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/1188/detail/ :)
<Tukeke> head_victim, Hello
#ubuntu-au 2011-08-25
<ejat> congrats head_victim !
<gorilla> what has head_victim done now?
<head_victim> Thanks ejat
<ejat> welcome .. 
<head_victim> gorilla: joined the Asia & Oceania Membership Board.
<ejat> gorilla : head_victim now one of asia oceania membership board
<head_victim> Hah beat you by a second :)
<benonsoftware> Well done
<ejat> :P
<gorilla> nicely done head_victim 
<head_victim> I warned them about my shiftwork meaning I can't make 100% of the meetings but that didn't seem to be a problem
<gorilla> It's a trap with shift work these days anyway.
<head_victim> One of these days I'll find a 9-5
<gorilla> or get yourself a 7-3 which could work out better :-)
<head_victim> Yeah, I'm more a 12 - 8 kinda person ;)
<gorilla> head_victim: I'm working at a company that provides stockbroking services. So my hours are 7-4PM which is kind of ironic. The ASX stock market close at the same time. 
<benonsoftware> :)
<head_victim> gorilla: makes sense though really
<gorilla> head_victim: yeah. Yesterday was a shocker when IRESS was offline on and off for parts of the day.
<gorilla> link to outage: http://www.smh.com.au/business/technical-glitches-leave-dealers-flying-blind-20110824-1ja8b.html
<head_victim> Bummer
<head_victim> BBL, going to pick up my wife.
<benonsoftware> That is a bummer
<valorin> Anyone round running Oneiric?
<sagaci> yep
<valorin> Are you having any issues with Unity? Since a recent upgrade it's stopped working. Each time I login it goes to the dodgy screen with wallpaper and the menubar, but nothing else. (if that makes sense?)
<valorin> See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/833463
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 833463 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity crashes on login, and fails when running 'unity --reset'" [Undecided,New]
<sagaci> yeah not happening this end
<valorin> mmm... :(
<valorin> I've tried reinstalling, but the installer has a bug preventing the 'Continue' button from being clicked.. so I'm stuck with Gnome-Shell..
<valorin> brb
<valorin> mmm...curious, I think I fixed it
#ubuntu-au 2011-08-26
<valorin> Somehow 'compiz-gnome' got uninstalled. After installing it again, Unity came back to life. Ah I love linux!
<sagaci> head_victim: congrats on being on the membership board, just read it while skimming planet ubuntu
<sagaci> oneiric has gotten wtfbbq awesome over the past few days
<sagaci> base packs have been updated for en-AU ubuntu translations so I might have test run doing color for most/all packages to see how it goes uploading, etc
<head_victim> Hah people love us, the Myanmar team just copied our front page to make their own wiki page. In the process they destroyed our front page. Thankfully, there is version control :)
#ubuntu-au 2011-08-27
<benonsoftware> is it me or did a message from the list arrive 7 hours late?
<benonsoftware> I only just recieved "Re: Sound in Skype"
<gorilla> I can't comment. I didn't read my email for several hours.
<benonsoftware> I read my mail 2 hours ago and just got that
<gorilla> hmmm
<elky> email is like that. sometimes the email servers get inundated and it takes time to process stuff
<head_victim> It was moderated.
<head_victim> It was probably sent this morning and I just approved it in the last hour or so.
<benonsoftware> Oh thanks
<head_victim> No worries
<airtonix> head_victim: looool. how do you perform write actions on a source with a copy action?
<sagaci> :/
<airtonix> i know, it baffles the mind
<head_victim> airtonix: I missed something?
<airtonix> someone modified your home page by copying it?
<head_victim> Oh the team wiki home page.
<head_victim> They've copied our structure and somehow they started updating ours to be their information.
<head_victim> So they thought they were working on theirs but were mangling ours.
<sagaci> fixed?
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam?action=diff&rev1=229&rev2=230
<airtonix> most likely because php sucks and they didn't change the database connection details
<head_victim> Yeah simple reversion and email sent to the person that made the changes.
<airtonix> i mean i assume you just let them copy the php
<head_victim> airtonix: nah I think it was simple human error.
<sagaci> ah ok
<head_victim> They copied our page to set theirs up a while ago and modified it to be their team page
<airtonix> php still sucks thought
<airtonix> though*
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MyanmarTeam
<head_victim> Look familiar??
<airtonix> yeah looks like the main ubuntu site
<head_victim> I don't mind, I stole half the stuff on our front screen from random wiki's and then adusted them for our needs.
<airtonix> you deprived other people of software?
<airtonix> you pirate you
<head_victim> Hah it's all CC-BY-SA anyway
<head_victim> And reproduced under the same license.
<sagaci> it looks good
<head_victim> Ours is significantly different from the source that it was really just a mismash of ideas.
<airtonix> so you're not talking about the css then ? 
<head_victim> Just the wiki editing.
<airtonix> oh ok
<head_victim> I'm no good on anything but wiki's :/
<head_victim> And I'm about as creative as a house brick.
#ubuntu-au 2011-08-28
<head_victim> Just banged in another 500 strings. The batch 50 is awesome thanks for the js, only took 30 mins for the 500.
<sagaci> jaddi27, can you extend it to include packages hosted by launchpad
<sagaci> meh scrub that, it works for chromium-browser, must have noticed it when I didn't have the script integrated
<jaddi27> sorry for not replying earlier
<jaddi27> I think the script is set to work on all launchpad addresses - you can set which urls it works on in the script preferences I think
<head_victim> sagaci: I'd like to work out how I can make it auto go to the 300 on the list of packages to translate
<sagaci> jaddi27, sorry, it wasn't on launchpad addresses, I was thinking about all translated, etc
<sagaci> head_victim, yeah, I was thinking that too
<sagaci> head_victim, I'm going to set up an oneiric release party for sydney
<somethinginteres> any have any idea how to apply a diff patch? I'm affected by this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/festival/+bug/778619 and a patch is supplied but I've no idea how to test it
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 778619 in festival (Ubuntu) "Festival TTS starts 'paused' for blocks of text" [Undecided,New]
<sagaci> head_victim, for now, it'd be just easier to bookmark the batch=300 page, if you use bookmarks
#ubuntu-au 2012-08-20
<peri>  Hi. I hope someone may be able to help. I have been trying to  record an audio stream on my PC, using audacity. I am using 12.04 and audacity 2.0. I can't get it to record. I have looked at audio input - it is iec-958.  Audacity is configued as: Audio host - ALSA and I am using the default input and output.
#ubuntu-au 2012-08-21
<locodir-user> Hello good people, I was wondering if I could get help here regarding edubuntu?
<locodir-user> hello anyone out there?
#ubuntu-au 2012-08-22
<Octatron_> Does anyone know how to add meta tags to items so the unity lens adds it to the results?  for example adding the tag "games" to call of duty or trine
<CorruptDropbear> anyone here willing to help?
<CorruptDropbear>  I currently can see nothing but the desktop, windows have no bar above them, no unity sidebar. What do?
#ubuntu-au 2012-08-25
<sagaci> finally an openpgp extension for chrome/gmail - https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kajibbejlbohfaggdiogboambcijhkke
<head_victim> sagaci: nice find, used it yet?
<sagaci> yep
<sagaci> head_victim, works like a zyrtec in gmail
<head_victim> Not sure why it wants to access my data on all websites and my browsing activities mind you
<sagaci> probably needs those kinds of permissions to function
<head_victim> That was one of the few reasons I ever bothered to set up evolution. I don't encrypt much but when I need to it's handy.
<sagaci> yep, I used thunderbird for gpg but it was a pain and the firefox extension was dormant
#ubuntu-au 2012-08-26
<sagaci> head_victim, I'm unable to hold a release party for sydney this cycle. Will be in sydney a week (weekday) before, on Wednesday 10th. Either way, not enough time down there to hold one.
<head_victim> It's going to be right in the middle of my uni work as well (I have 7 week teaching periods instead of semesters) and I'm pretty manic as well.
<head_victim> Not much noise on the list about the global jam either
<sagaci> nope, I don't really have anything of worth to target
<head_victim> Actually, it ends  on the 20th of October
<head_victim> I'd really hoped by now we would have several people in each capital capable of running basic events rather than relying on a small handful
<head_victim> A couple of releases ago we had one in each major city, now we're back to one or two :/
<sagaci> yep
<sagaci> the idea of a loco doesn't bode well with an area of 7.6m km
<head_victim> Happy to try anything at this stage, I'm only really running the show by default and even then doing a pretty poor effort of keeping the basics running.
<sagaci> I don't think anyone else would do any better
<head_victim> I think the majority are more "users" than wanting to contribute or promote.
<head_victim> At least that means it's not just the weirdos using it :)
<sagaci> head_victim, any luck booting off an SD card, from a while back?
<head_victim> Aww missed him
<head_victim> For anyone else interested, as far as I could work out my laptop doesn't have the ability to boot off SD card. I can access it but it is never listed as a bootable device anywhere in the bios or startup menu
#ubuntu-au 2013-08-19
<jared> jea: There is some activity on the humbug mailing list regarding your event tomorrow
<jared> jea: also, did you need any of the DVDs?
<jared> Is it this week?
<jea> jared: Hi
<jea> The shipment of DVDs turned up on Thursday, so just in time
<jea> I am not in the Humbug mailing list - didn't realise this would make it there!
<jared> Ah ok, I was wondering if you wanted posters and table runners, etc.
<jared> I have a bunch of it here but forgot to organise to see if you wanted it
<jared> They're trying to drum up humbug people to attend and join in from their end. Should I give them your email or did oyou want to read and email them yourself?
<jea> Um, you can pass on my email if you would like
<jea> Is their archive available online?
<jared> http://lists.humbug.org.au/pipermail/general/2013-August/thread.html
<jared> You can join up at http://lists.humbug.org.au/mailman/listinfo/general
<jea> Thanks for that
<jea> I know of Clinton, but am surprised to see my email end up there
<jea> At least I know people read it now :)
<jared> Ah ok, Clinton is a regular Humbug attendee and the liaison I had from LCA back when it was in Brisbane.
<jea> Ok, that is good to know
<jea> I will reply to his twitter request too
<jea> s/request/message
<jared> Awesome, did you want me to find the posters/table runners?
<jea> Um, I don't mind either way. We only have an hour in the room, unless approval for another room comes through tomorrow
<jea> So I won't be spending too much time on setup, just to ensure we get through everything else
<jared> Ah ok, well I can either leave it on the back deck if you wanted to pick it up on your way through or try to drop it off tonight if you did want it. The table runners are the bright orange ones with "Ubuntu" written across them.
<jea> I think i remember seeing some photos of them
<jea> I will be driving in tomorrow, so I guess I could pick them up on the way past
<jared> It just crept up on me incredibly quickly, sorry, I would have tried to publicise it a bit more had I remembered
<jea> It is alright. I haven't pushed it too much outside UQ, just because of the size of the facilities we will be using
<jea> And I had forgotten about all the other posters and table runners
<jared> Well I have all the posters in a poster tube and all the normal Ubuntu stuff I use at events in a plastic tub. So it's pretty easy to leave them out on the back deck or something if you wanted them.
<jea> ok, I might do that then
<jared> Ok I just checked, the box has the 2 table runners, 2 boxes of team business cards and some other assorted stuff that may or may not be useful. The banner is in a big tube and the posters are in an AusPost mailing tube.
<jea> ok
#ubuntu-au 2013-08-21
<elkng> sieg heil
<beau> oi oi oi
 * Noskcaj is scared because all but two of the irc channels he's on contain ben on software
<jea> Noskcaj: ben is from melbourne, and is in a few channels
<jared> jea: how did the meet & greet go?
<jea> jared: very very well
<jea> 54 people turned up
<jea> i was amazed
<jared> jea: awesome turnout
<jea> i have a couple of photos, though not quite as many as i would have liked
<jared> Was it a talk / Q&A thing or a hands on "do this thing here" type thing.
<jared> And did many of the humbug people rock up?
<jea> I turned it into a talk, because it was a bit hard to do hands on with that many people
<jared> Got to be happy with that
<jared> At least it shows there is an audience for it in that market
<jea> yeah, definitely
<jea> all we need to do is one at uq, one at qut, and then we can keep our active status
<jared> But it's also transferable to other locations interstate if we get a model that works.
<jea> yep
<jea> I will do a write up, and post it to ubuntu.org.au
<jea> just might not be done for a couple of weeks (depends on me having time)
<jared> Cool, I checked the business cards as well, they have that address on them. Shame about the .com but hopefully we get it back.
<jea> yeah, can't be helped 
<jared> We have always used the .org as the main anyway
<jea> yes
<jea> and l.u.c goes there, as does wiki
<jared> Yep, probably just one of those things with the person looking after it moving on from a job and the new person not renewing or some such
<jared> I believe it was sponsored by a business
<jea> it looked like it, but i can't remember which one it was
#ubuntu-au 2013-08-23
<md_5> who was it here that bought an ubiquiti unifi? jared ?
<jared> md_5: was looking at it and then saw an ac version was due out soonish so decided to wait for that (I have a few ac devices already)
#ubuntu-au 2013-08-24
<md_5> I do recall someone buying one and using it though
<md_5> the ac one is out , but very expensive
<md_5> 300 bucks or so
<jared> md_5: and the reviews aren't as good as previous models either. Seems a few kinks for them to work out.
#ubuntu-au 2014-08-21
<constantine> hello everyone, I am newie to the ubuntu as I just installed 12.10 in my old XP
<constantine> need your expertise as I am getting probs regarding dowloading anything in 12.10
#ubuntu-au 2016-08-23
<brisbaneubuntu> hey there is anyone near redlands bay that could please put desktop iso onto a usb for me?
#ubuntu-au 2016-08-27
<BirdsEyeFive> hello
#ubuntu-au 2016-08-28
<polarbear> hello, would anyone recomend changing swappiness and enable disk to write cache to disk? in a normal desktop environment with 4gb ram and ssd?
<polarbear> hello anyone awake?
<polarbear> anyone here?
<polarbear> having a hilarious day today
<polarbear> anyone here?
<jea> yes
<jea> hello polarbear 
<polarbear> oh hello
<polarbear> got any cool optimising tip for a normal desktop envcironment?
<jea> what type of optimisations are you looking for?
<polarbear> mainly stability useful tips im kinda new to linux
<polarbear> so far i found16.04.1 much better than 14.04 for hardware, everything im using works well
<polarbear> yer dan how long u been using ubuntu for?
<polarbear> dang**
<jea> You will normally find that the newer versions have better hardware support, simply because they keep adding new drivers and things like that to the kernel
<jea> If you want a really stable environment, definitely stick to the LTS releases as you seem to be. they are supported for a long time and will require less changes than the standard ones (which are only supported for 9 months)
<jea> as for optimisation, that really comes down to personal preference
<jea> I don't change all that much on a base ubuntu install, apart from a few command line tools that I use for software development and some non-free tools for playing MP3 files, etc
<jea> I like the unity interface that comes with ubuntu, but there are a lot of people who don't. the good thing is that you can choose whatever you want, install it and then start using it
<polarbear> cool
#ubuntu-au 2017-08-21
<garyd> testing?
<garyd> Is there anybody out there??
#ubuntu-au 2020-08-23
<dodocrypto> hi all
